
G1 Garbage Collector in Latest OpenJDK Drop - jwilliams
http://jeremymanson.blogspot.com/2008/11/g1-garbage-collector-in-latest-openjdk.html
======
LogicHoleFlaw
I am incredibly happy to see the progress coming to the JDK since it has gone
open-source. I'm not a fan of Java the language, but the whole ecosystem
benefits from the changes.

~~~
wmf
Let me guess: This GC was written completely by Sun employees and would have
been written even if Hotspot wasn't open source.

